# Pigeon looking for home in Fresno,Ca



## Njcisme (Aug 7, 2018)

We rescued an ivory colored pigeon that flew into our yard a few weeks ago. He is doing well now and is ready for his new home as someone’s loving pet. Sex unknown


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you post this on Palomacys Facebook website. They have members everywhere.


----------



## Squibeetos (Aug 29, 2018)

Is he tame?


----------

